# Netflix "this title not available right now" error?



## driverseven (Oct 11, 2007)

My TS4K is about 4 months old and we've used it to watch Netflix without any problem until 2 days ago. It loads Netflix fine and lets us browse through shows. But whenever we try to start an episode or movie, we get a "This title not available right now. Try again later" error; it has a "more details" button which shows various specs and nothing looks wrong. This has happened for 2 days now. 

On the first day, I just assumed it was a Netflix problem. But yesterday after I got the error, I switched over to my Tivo Bolt and used the Netflix app: there was no problem loading the same shows. 

Anyone else see this?


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

Haven't seen this recently, but it still could be a Netflix problem: the Android client on the TS4K and the TiVo DVR client are likely accessing different streams of the same content.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

I see that error occasionally with Netflix on Fire TV. It can happen at any point in a stream. Seems to always happen when you get to the good part. Lol


----------



## denhearn (Mar 6, 2010)

driverseven said:


> My TS4K is about 4 months old and we've used it to watch Netflix without any problem until 2 days ago. It loads Netflix fine and lets us browse through shows. But whenever we try to start an episode or movie, we get a "This title not available right now. Try again later" error; it has a "more details" button which shows various specs and nothing looks wrong. This has happened for 2 days now.
> 
> On the first day, I just assumed it was a Netflix problem. But yesterday after I got the error, I switched over to my Tivo Bolt and used the Netflix app: there was no problem loading the same shows.
> 
> Anyone else see this?


driverseven,
(On my TiVo Edge watching Netflix) I've been seeing the same error *every night for MONTHS* now. It seems like a firmware update would fix this. Not sure why TiVo isn't responding. (?) But the good news is....
The workaround below clears the error. (although a reboot of the TiVo fixes it too)

Try this:
Go to Settings/Audio & Video Settings/HDR (High Dynamic Range) Turn off HDR & then go back to Auto
This works every time I've tried it.

Anyone have another way around this error?


----------



## driverseven (Oct 11, 2007)

denhearn said:


> driverseven,
> (On my TiVo Edge watching Netflix) I've been seeing the same error *every night for MONTHS* now. It seems like a firmware update would fix this. Not sure why TiVo isn't responding. (?) But the good news is....
> The workaround below clears the error. (although a reboot of the TiVo fixes it too)
> 
> ...


Where did you find this setting? I just went to my TivoStream settings and didn't see it. This error disappeared but now I have a new one that just popped up yesterday. I was trying to watch "One Night in Miami" on Prime Video and when the movie started, the screen went blank while the audio played. This only happened when this movie was playing; when I went back to the Prime Video screens, the video returned. Weird error. I was able to watch it on my Tivo box since it has the Prime Video box without further incident.


----------



## denhearn (Mar 6, 2010)

I don't own a TivoStream. This was on my Edge. But I hear this (Error Message: "*We're having trouble playing this title right now.
Please try again later or select a different title.*") happens on other devices as well. (always with Netflix)

I have heard that reversing the HDMI cable solves the problem for some people. Hope this helps.


----------

